# Lamprologus callipterus



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i can't really find much information on them but i was wondering what the minimum tank size required was. they dont seem like that common of a fish and i can get a breeding colony of 8. thanks


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

From what I see they get around 6" I would think a group of eight would need atless a 55g


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah. on google i got alot of different tank sizes. only the males get that big and there would only be one.. and being shell dwellers i was wondering if they have a small territory like most other kinds


----------

